# Kato Alaska Railway consist value?



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

While I was at my LHS yesterday, he showed me a train he had just taken in on trade and asked if I were interested. It is an old Kato Alaska Railways passenger train, the 6 car main set, the 4 car add-on set, and the three E-8 locomotives (ABA set). The locos are DC only, but the set is all in the original boxes. It is in very good condition IMO, but you can see it has been used.

My son doesn't think I should consider it because we would have to convert the locos to DCC still. His rule is to not buy anything that does not already have DCC and sound in it. I am not as strict but I do take the cost of the upgrade into consideration.

Any ideas on a reasonable guess at the value of this set,a s a set? I am not good enough yet to know what used equipment should go for like this.


----------



## biglionelguy (Nov 11, 2015)

Those are super easy to convert to DCC, super duper easy and can be done in around 20 minutes. Those are hard to find so I've seen em go for a fair amount of money, like 300 350 for the 6 car set.d Its a really nice set, you should buy it if its a good deal.


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

I would guesstimate $300 for the 6-car set, $200 for the 4-car add-on set, and $70 each for the locos. Alaska is not a road name for these that you see often. If the passenger cars are lighted with LED light kits, that would make the cars more desirable, it costs about $8 for a light kit for a car, dome cars taking 2 light kits, one at each end of the dome. I doubt the dealer paid these prices, probably about half. If he makes a quick sale, I would look for a deal.


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

Thanks for the information. I will get the set. I had no idea the two car sets were that expensive.


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

My guesstimates are from looking at current prices for common road name stuff, like SP. UP. Santa Fe, Amtrak, NY Central. I was looking to add items, but decided I had enough. That Alaska ought to be quite interesting, and I recommend putting the Kato LED light kits in the cars if they don't already have them. I enjoy my sets with LED lighting.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

As per what they’re worth; depends on who’s buying. That is to say, Alaska is not a commonly modeled road. So probably more difficult for a retailer to move. 
That being said, might also mean they’re more rare to come across.
A third consideration is when the sets were produced? Recently or not since the 1990s?

For example: I spent years hunting for a circa 90s-Y2K NYC smooth side set, either one. Every dealer I asked replied with “nope haven’t seen those in years, AND if I find one I’m keeping it for my collection.”
I did finally find a 6 car mint condition set with PA/B locos somewhere in Florida. Luckily the guy didn’t realize what he had and sold it for original MSRP. I would’ve paid $700 without blinking if he had asked that much. I sorta felt guilty in a way. I paid $350 or $450 I don’t remember which, but I felt like Billy the Kid or something.

Bottom line in this hobby is; what is it worth to you?


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

Ironically I seeNYC Kato six car or four car sets on ebay often these days. Probably from estate sales. The Alaska set offers interesting modeling possibilities.


----------



## GTW son (12 mo ago)

Alaska Railway has they're own show on Discovery a few years ago.
Pretty interesting stuff, like mentioned above many interesting possibilities.


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

Well, I stopped by the LHS today and placed an order for about $300 worth of track. I also asked him to hold the Alaska RR set for me until payday on May 1st. He took it out of stock and put it away for me. I also ordered the three Tsunami sound cards I need to convert it to DCC.


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

Congratulations on starting a great project with an interesting train.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

In case you're interested, Bachmann still has some of their "McKinley Explorer" Superdomes:

McKinley Explorer - 85' Budd Full-Dome 3 car set [19999-00800] - $32.99 : Bachmann Trains Online Store

$32.99 for 3 big passenger cars is a deal. I have a set of them.


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

GNfan said:


> In case you're interested, Bachmann still has some of their "McKinley Explorer" Superdomes:
> 
> McKinley Explorer - 85' Budd Full-Dome 3 car set [19999-00800] - $32.99 : Bachmann Trains Online Store
> 
> $32.99 for 3 big passenger cars is a deal. I have a set of them.


Thanks, that is interesting.


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

GNfan said:


> In case you're interested, Bachmann still has some of their "McKinley Explorer" Superdomes:
> 
> McKinley Explorer - 85' Budd Full-Dome 3 car set [19999-00800] - $32.99 : Bachmann Trains Online Store
> 
> $32.99 for 3 big passenger cars is a deal. I have a set of them.


Are there other cars in that Alaska set. like a restaurant car, sleeper, observation?
I am not sure I want to get on the trail of yet another consist, but those are pretty cars.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

pmcgurin said:


> Are there other cars in that Alaska set. like a restaurant car, sleeper, observation?


The Great Domes on the Alaska Railroad belonged to cruise lines. The railroad carried them from Anchorage to the Mt Denali Visitors Center and back at the end of the Anchorage-to-Fairbanks train as "private cars". It was only a day trip for the cruise passengers and the cars were rather posh; with amenities like drink and food service provided by the cruise line. They have since been replaced; many having gone to the Grand Canyon. Bachmann's cars are marked and numbered for the Holland-America Line. They were originally built for the Great Northern, Santa Fe, and Milwaukee Road as the daytime coaches for first-class Pullman passengers on trains like the Empire Builder and Super Chief.

Also, the Anchorage-to-Fairbanks train was "pull-push" like a commuter line, and the ARR used restored ex-BC Rail Budd RDC's as observation cars that could also function as control cabs for the trip back to Anchorage. Those were replaced by restored F40PH's in ARR paint whose prime mover had been replaced by an HEP genset.


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

Thank you very much for the information about those cars. I have undecorated RDCs. I thought years ago about doing a project with the RDCs along the push-pull line and got an optical device to change the power direction at the end of the route, but then my wife wanted to move, so I tabled it. Took it all down and packed it, until last year, when I started getting it all ready to sell off. Not sure whether I'll build another layout or not. I have a test track, but who knows? Clearing out space is an issue, but I have been tossing things that aren't any use.


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

As I mentioned, I decided that the $500 was a reasonable price after talking with everyone here. And the LHS held it for me until payday (the first of each month). So here are a few quick photos of what $500 can buy you when you have a good relationship with your LHS. And the decoder have come in for it, so it will soon be DCC with sound.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Nice looking set. If it's any consolation, that's about what I pay for typical passenger coaches. Usually a few dollars more per. You did alright.


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

That is a beautiful set, and one you don't see coming and going every day. Thanks for showing it to us. The relative rarity of the Alaska set makes it worth having, and it is one of the more beautiful sets Kato made. Congratulations and enjoy it.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice!


----------

